# eBike - a good long term investment?



## cycle_bug (5 May 2016)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. Tried getting good discussions on BikeForums, but they're way out of line with the reality of cycling in the UK.. anyway.. 

*Is buying a good eBike a good long term investment? *
This is based on a number of concerns about them;- 

- Will the battery last beyond a year and still be useful?
- Do they need serviced like a car? If so, where and how much do you tend to go and pay for this? 

*Will it be a good investment as an alternative to buying a car?*
I'm 20, and my insurance is already £1600 a year. I was given a good car, which I enjoy and all, but it won't last forever. And it'll always cost a lot to run compared with a bike. If it's not insurance it's repairs. If it's not repairs it's petrol. Right now, it's all three. 

I'm probably going to save a few thousand (5 or so) throughout uni to go on a new car in two or three years if something should go wrong with mine. Would it be worth spending 2-2.5k on a killer eBike to try and slowly phase out the car? Maybe even to the point I only use it for road trips etc? I am a student, I don't have my own family. Just a girlfriend who also likes cycling and has all the same questions about eBikes and possibly parting big money for one if its worth it.

I feel if I got an eBike I'd be less inclined to take the car and more enthusiastic to get on the bike! At the minute, I can just about do my 9 mile journey, but often get so tired on the way in I either can't cycle no more or go straight back out in fear of running out of energy.. I'm also in bad shape with sweat. My first cross-wind experience during this almost put me off completely - I haven't done it since in fact.. an eBike would surely solve this problem?

*My essential commutes:*
Home to the City: 7 miles
Home to friends house: 9 miles
Home to university: 6.5 miles 

*Obstacles:*
- Wind 
- Carring books / laptops etc
- Weather - rain, etc N. Ireland is the same as the UK climate in general
- Serious investment in a bike when I have a car to also spend a sh*t load of cash on - at short notice when it may break. 

If you're still paying attention, thanks and please let me know what you think and give me your own experiences!


----------



## screenman (5 May 2016)

You are 20 years old and find 9 miles hard work, unless there is a medical reason I suggest you do more of then until they become easier.


----------



## cyberknight (5 May 2016)

An ebike is legally limited to 15 mph , after that it just becomes a heavy bike , other than helping on hills and for people who have a medical condition i cant personally see the benefit over a normal bike as it will be subject to the same conditions .
If your going to use you bike it would be wiser to invest in a non powered bike and get used to riding it along with buying appropriate clothing and gear for all seasons which you can build up over time .
Like many on here i commute all year around to and from work which is 10 miles each way with a manual job in between so it is doable.

What bike do you currently have @cycle_bug ?
As well as your fitness there could be some advice on what you ride or a more appropriate bike.


----------



## KneesUp (5 May 2016)

I don't know much about ebikes, but in general I'd suggest that batteries will wear out eventually - the Lithium Ion ones have a lifecycle measured in charges - I think my laptop battery is good for 300 charge/discharge cycles, for example. How long it lasts will depend on how much you use it.

That said, as @screenman says, 9 miles is not very far, especially when you are 20. My apologies if there is a medical reason why this might be a problem for you. It might be hard at first, but you will soon get used to it - much sooner than if you try when you are 40. Ask me how I know.

If you really want to go down the electronic assistance route I'd suggest fitting an electric wheel to your current bike. There are various ebay options, or the Copenhagen Wheel (should it ever make it to market) This means that you have a normal bike as well, if you want it.


----------



## cycle_bug (5 May 2016)

screenman said:


> You are 20 years old and find 9 miles hard work, unless there is a medical reason I suggest you do more of then until they become easier.



Really? Well I do see your point. Completely. But how much discipline will this take, having to change my life 'too much' to make the bike compete with the car, maybe I'd end up flaking out and going back to being one of those car only people. An eBike might encourage this more effectively? Not to answer my question or have made my mind up yet, but thanks for your reply. 



cyberknight said:


> An ebike is legally limited to 15 mph , after that it just becomes a heavy bike , other than helping on hills and for people who have a medical condition i cant personally see the benefit over a normal bike as it will be subject to the same conditions .
> If your going to use you bike it would be wiser to invest in a non powered bike and get used to riding it along with buying appropriate clothing and gear for all seasons which you can build up over time .
> Like many on here i commute all year around to and from work which is 10 miles each way with a manual job in between so it is doable.
> 
> ...



15mph for the assist, but I'm confident I could get 20 or more with pedalling myself? I have a £250 Raleigh Edale from Halfords. Only bought a month and a half ago, it's heavy but not break-back heavy. I don't think I could seriously invest in a non-eBike bike as IMO it doesn't merit the same 'function per £' that an eBike might. I know it's do-able, but wind and hills tend to really knock me off my motivation you know :-/ 



KneesUp said:


> I don't know much about ebikes, but in general I'd suggest that batteries will wear out eventually - the Lithium Iron ones have a lifecycle measured in charges - I think my laptop battery is good for 300 charge/discharge cycles, for example. How long it lasts will depend on how much you use it.
> 
> That said, as @screenman says, 9 miles is not very far, especially when you are 20. My apologies if there is a medical reason why this might be a problem for you. It might be hard at first, but you will soon get used to it - much sooner than if you try when you are 40. Ask me how I know.
> 
> If you really want to go down the electronic assistance route I'd suggest fitting an electric wheel to your current bike. There are various ebay options, or the Copenhagen Wheel (should it ever make it to market) This means that you have a normal bike as well, if you want it.



I can't find any decent or simple electric kits for existing bikes, only 'pulling motors' which pull and don't have the same type of torque sensing assist built into the cranks as some of those purpose built eBikes.


----------



## derrick (5 May 2016)

At your age you just need a bike. Or is there some reason you cannot ride a normal bike?


----------



## uclown2002 (5 May 2016)

No, no and no again!!


----------



## summerdays (6 May 2016)

Only you can know your motivation. If you don't ride your current bike because of the wind, rain and hills are you going to change and ride it once you have an electric assist? All of those will still be there but made a little easier.

I've had a go on one recently and it was brilliant at going up hills which I hate but I'm not quite ready to get one yet in case I'm lazy and started taking it too easy, and cycling is my main form of exercise. However I'd love to have one that I could bring out on those days when I'm feeling tired or under the weather.

If it will make you use a bike more regularly then it could be worth it?


----------



## screenman (6 May 2016)

Why bother asking when you have all your answers.


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

Not too far from my work there lives a young lady that I see regularly on an e bike, I have never seen her turn a pedal, not once. Every time I see her she is zipping along the pavement sometimes she has a passenger. She basically uses it as a pavement motorbike, maybe she doesn't have or want a licence, maybe she's a nervous road user, either way it's a bit naughty really.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2016)

I will add that I would rather see an Ebike on the road than a car.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 May 2016)

I would hold out with what you have for a couple of months more whilst you do your research, but crucially ride your existing bike more. Honestly, you will look back and wonder why you ever found 9 miles difficult.

If you really want to pursue the ebike route, the find a proper retailer who will let you demo a few. They come in all shapes and sizes as well as the crucial battery decisions.

But seriously, persist a little longer with a normal bike and you may have no need to even think electric for another 50 years.


----------



## cyberknight (6 May 2016)

With regards speed on winter days i use a rigid MTB , from halfords called a carrera subway , with road tyres as i never use it other than on the road and gravel paths so i do not need knobbly tyres and on the flat i can wind it up to 20 mph and i more than double your age .

It seems your are determined to justify and e bike , fair enough if you want one then buy one and enjoy it as long as you are aware of its limitations.I might get slated but it sounds to me you are really after a cheap form of transport as an alternative to a car and are not really interested in cycling .Maybe you could look at a moped ?.


----------



## ChrisV (6 May 2016)

That's what I thought. This isn't about cycling. Just get a scooter and be done with it.

Next!


----------



## Mugshot (6 May 2016)

cyberknight said:


> it sounds to me you are really after a cheap form of transport as an alternative to a car and are not really interested in cycling


This is right and;


ChrisV said:


> That's what I thought. This isn't about cycling. Just get a scooter and be done with it.


This is right.
Hence my example above. I get the impression that this is someone that wants motorised transport with out the additional costs that entails, sees cycling as the cheap alternative but can't be arsed to pedal.


----------



## Sara_H (6 May 2016)

@cycle_bug. I've used an ebike in the past when I was recovering from serious illness and too unwell to ride my ordinary bike.

They are amazing, they flatten out hills. For me it meant that I would ride to places where I would usually have taken the car. There are some disadvantages, they're very heavy, big machines and are very different to manouvre than ordinary bikes (mine feels like trying to steer the Titanic!). If your battery runs out and you're only half way home you've got a tough ride ahead.
They're very expensive too. You can get some cheaper models, but the quality can be questionable.

When I was well enough I put away the ebike and went back to using my ordinary bike, as for me one of the fantastic advantages of riding a bike is getting a bit of exersize whilst travelling to work/ the shops etc.

If you're average fitness and have got any health problems I'd suggest sticking with your bike and riding it more - it'll get easier over time. If you're set on getting an ebike I'd suggest looking at the Pedalec forums - they're a friendly bunch who give good advice and there's lots of bike reviews to help you choose.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2016)

If you are a normal fit and healthy 20 year old, you are better off with a normal bike. Save a load of dosh and keep fit, or has been said, a moped.

My two kids could cover those distances on a bike once their stabilisers came off. 

I'm recovering from a badly broken spine (sustained on the bike) but first chance, I've got back on. Already ridden upto 16 miles on the canal on my first ride.

Normal bikes are easy to ride.


----------



## annedonnelly (6 May 2016)

How secure is the bike parking at uni? Do you feel confident that you can leave an expensive bike of any sort - ebike or otherwise - and not have it stolen? The advice for students is often to get something relatively cheap and not desirable to thieves. 

Like most of the other posters I think you'd manage the distances nicely on an ordinary bike. My commute is only 5 miles but I could easily do 10 miles. And I'm old enough to be your mother


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 May 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> My commute is only 5 miles but I could easily do 10 miles. And I'm old enough to be your mother


Same here 
Every working day no fail, with wind, rain, snow being no obstacles; often with hefty panniers full of shopping, my bike takes me.
I wish I'd cycled from the age of 20, by now I would be doing world tours!
Op, if you like cycling give yourself a week commuting every day, by the second week you'll be riding extra miles just for fun.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 May 2016)

My old Electric bike battery is 4 years old and still going strong. If that helps.

A very good e bike forum is Pedelecs.uk


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2016)

All sorts of people use ebikes today, not just people with medical or physical problems. Its a personal choice of the OP. If they get people out and about then go for it. Most batteries these days will last about 1000 cycles. In other words for charging 1000 times,and some more.

As above poster said have a look at the pedelecs forum. They can offer good advice. Good luck.


----------



## cycle_bug (12 May 2016)

Hi guys, sorry it's taken me so long to reply. 

The general answer I'm feeling here is *no* to getting an eBike, because you tell me I'm young and fit enough to easily do that route (eventually). And frankly, I believe you all. So I currently don't think I'll bother with an eBike. 

I've been cycling daily, and trust me, I do want to cycle and have a genuine interest in it for health reasons and as a nice, productive hobby that doesn't harm anything or cost too much. FYI, I would _never_ buy a motorbike or moped, in my opinion these are ridiculous death traps and have less right on the road than even a bicycle - if I wanted the wind in my hair I'd cycle. If I want fast, comfortable motorised transport I'd choose a car over a motorbike any day. In fact, a motorbike takes the worse thing about bicycling, strong winds, exposure to weather, more vulnerable to cars *and* the worst things about cars, no benefit to fitness as its motorised, burns fossil fuels, costs money to fuel and maintain etc etc.. add the speed and that's why I used the term death trap.. *anyway..
*
I'll keep cycling my Raleigh. It's only like two months old, should have put that in at the start. So it's in good shape, if not a little heavy. 
Thanks for everyone who took the time to reply.


----------



## Lee_M (13 May 2016)

if motorbikes are death traps I'd be dead having ridden one for 38 years, they also take the best of cycling, no traffic jams and add a bit of excitement. i choose my motorbike for commuting as its too far for cycling and cycle everywhere else I can, the car comes out about once a month.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2016)

Only 38 years a mere newbie, 47 here only 43 legally though. My brother has just stopped doing track days he is only 83 and has ridden bikes since he was 18.


----------



## Tanis8472 (13 May 2016)

Out of interest, what tyres does your bike have @cycle_bug ?


----------



## Tanis8472 (13 May 2016)

25 odd years for me on and off. I'm still here


----------



## bozmandb9 (13 May 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> Hi guys, sorry it's taken me so long to reply.
> 
> The general answer I'm feeling here is *no* to getting an eBike, because you tell me I'm young and fit enough to easily do that route (eventually). And frankly, I believe you all. So I currently don't think I'll bother with an eBike.
> 
> ...



I'd look at your bike set up, and your bike cycle_bug. If you have no medical conditions, you're half fit, and don't live in a mountainous region, then in a reasonable amount of time, you should be able to do that distance standing on your head. In fact, the only problem could be that you're not warmed up for the first ten miles (that's what I find). In fact, that could be it! I'll often find maybe my quads will hurt for the first ten miles, but then it goes away.

If you're finding it tough, have you eaten before you cycle? Again, I've found riding much easier by making sure I'm properly fed, and hydrated. I'd suggest going out for a recreational ride of maybe 20 miles or so, also perhaps pop into the place where you bought your bike (or anywhere else you can get good advice), and check your bike set up. If you have the saddle too low, or a really bad bike set up, it can make riding very much more difficult. There are also videos online which can help with this.

Anyway, you're on the right track. Use your bike, save a fortune (unless you get really hooked, that can be another story!), and get in the greatest shape of your life! Oh, and save the planet.


----------



## Tanis8472 (13 May 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> I'd look at your bike set up, and your bike cycle_bug. If you have no medical conditions, you're half fit, and don't live in a mountainous region, then in a reasonable amount of time, you should be able to do that distance standing on your head. In fact, the only problem could be that you're not warmed up for the first ten miles (that's what I find). In fact, that could be it! I'll often find maybe my quads will hurt for the first ten miles, but then it goes away.
> 
> If you're finding it tough, have you eaten before you cycle? Again, I've found riding much easier by making sure I'm properly fed, and hydrated. I'd suggest going out for a recreational ride of maybe 20 miles or so, also perhaps pop into the place where you bought your bike (or anywhere else you can get good advice), and check your bike set up. If you have the saddle too low, or a really bad bike set up, it can make riding very much more difficult. There are also videos online which can help with this.
> 
> Anyway, you're on the right track. _*Use your bike, save a fortune (unless you get really hooked, that can be another story!)*_, and get in the greatest shape of your life! Oh, and save the planet.



N+1


----------



## Saluki (14 May 2016)

A chap up the road, has just bought one of those Gtech ebike things, advertised on the tellybox. He's about 30 years old and I chatted with him about it, for a couple of mins today (then I overtook him on my off road bike as he wasn't going fast enough). He paid £950 for the thing. It looks nice though and he says that it's fun but "it runs out of battery pretty quick". I asked if he pedalled as well as just riding along, he said "only when starting off", that'll be why the battery runs out then. His last ebile got nicked and it wasn't nearly as nice as the Gtech thing. We live in a very safe town too, I was as surprised as he was, bearing in mind a lady 3 or 4 doors down, leaves her disabilty scooter thing in her front garden and it's never been touched.

Ebikes, from what I can gather, are pretty darned expensive. Not that either of my bikes were any cheaper 
When I was your age, I rode 6 miles to do my horse in the morning and then 5 miles to work from there. After work, I rode 5 miles to do my horse in the evening and then 6 miles home again. On Wednesday evenings, my friend did my horse for me and I rode 8 miles to college instead and around 7 home, in a weird triangular sort of route. I had my books and whatnot in panniers. It didn't kill me but I was relatively fit in the first place as my parents made us walk the 2 miles to school and back, or cycle. I do own a car, sometimes I even drive it. Mostly it sits outside though, not earning it's keep.

I would suggest, that at your age, your commute is short enough to ride. You will get fit quite quickly  The only downside is the rain, but you'd get just as wet on an ebike. Waterproof overtrousers and lightweight jacket will keep you dry. Happy riding.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> If it's not insurance it's repairs. If it's not repairs it's petrol. Right now, it's all three.
> 
> *My essential commutes:*
> Home to the City: 7 miles
> ...


Bikes need to be maintained or they'll end up failing. If you're lucky, it'll just be the bike that needs repairing.

You mention wind, cross winds in particular. A strong wind can and does affect every form of wheeled transport, not just bikes. That removes one of your reasons for wanting an electric assist.
The weather is the same for all of us, but something that might be worth asking about is the cold weather performance. Not readily available on many sites.

I'd have a look round, and whilst doing that be asking myself "why do I want electric assist on a bike?"


----------



## mustang1 (17 Nov 2018)

Some assumtions from me:

If you're at uni, it might be a bike-theft magnet area?
Not sure you can ride somewhere then just lock it up on the street (see above).
Will you use it in the rain or be tempted by the car?


----------

